# Colnago colours for 2006/2007



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where i can view online the Colnago colours for 2006/2007? I checked the Colnago website and they only offer the 2008 models. Trialtir used to be a great source for the colours but i can't seem to access their website.


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

They are no longer the distributor for Colnago - Veltec is. But I don't think they show last years colors either.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi

Last time I entered Trialtir website and accessed Colnago pages was approx. three weeks ago. Now it seems they have deleted the files. 

If there is a Trailtir guy, please let us access again. As noted above, it was the best source for color reference.

Regards


----------

